# Sensor de inclinación de mercurio.



## Adriano (May 15, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, amigos.

Me gustaría conocer cómo puedo hacerme con algunos sensores de inclinación de mercurio, sí ya sé que están prohibidos pero los necesitaría para sacar unas fotos, así como hacer unas pruebas caseras y poder establecer diferencias entre componentes.

Si alguien me dijera a dónde puedo acudir, talleres, almacenes, etc... se lo agradecería, y si no, si alguno de Ustedes puede conseguírmelo, me diga, pago la mercancía y sus portes.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Adriano (May 16, 2011)

Hola amigos.

¿Alguien puede ayudarme?

Gracias y saludos...


----------



## fdesergio (May 16, 2011)

Sensor   sensor de mercurio........no los he visto, switch de mercurio si pues solo tiene 2 estados y es una ampolleta con 2 electrodos al pasarla de una lado a otro la gota de mercurio hace contacto y ya, por eso 2 estados cerrado y abierto, aca se consiguen facil en Colombia, no se donde estas porque en tu perfil colocas LEON (deberias llenar bien tu perfil) y puede ser hasta en la misma chinaaaaaaaaaaaa, chauuuuu

Aca la imagen, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MrCarlos (May 16, 2011)

Hola Adriano

Si solo es para un experimento y tienes mercurio o forma de conseguirlo puedes utilizar las ampolletas de inyecciones, donde viene la solución para inyectar. agregas un poco de mercurio e introduces 2 alambres.

espero esta idea ayude a continuar con tu proyecto

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: por acá se consiguen unos switch de mercurio en las casas donde venden material electrico.


----------



## Adriano (May 16, 2011)

Hola fdesergio y Mrcarlos.

Vivo en España, donde en Europa están prohibido esos sensores de mercurio (o swith) de venta al público por ser contaminante, aunque lo cierto los sustitutos metálicos no dan tan buen resultado como los de mercurio.

Decirme los nombres de esas casas donde los venden en vuestros países, quizás contacte con algún que otro amigo que viaja allí por motivos laborales y me los trae de regreso a España. Lógicamente, se trataría de cápsulas muy pequeñas con mercurio.

Un Saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

El tema es que no solamente en españa estan prohibidos, esa prohibición esta muy difundida hoy en dia, uno de los lugares donde se utilzaba mucho, es en usa para estabilizar los elevadores se ponian 4 en cruz y hasta que no estba nivelado no se pudia elevar pero hoy estan reemplazados por otros dispositivos

El otro problema es que is esta prohibido su uso por contener una sustancia tóxica, si nos pides a que te ayudemos con eso nos estamos convietiendo de un modo u otro en complices de hacer algo ilegal y eso no va con las reglas y el espiritu del foro


----------



## Adriano (May 16, 2011)

Hola pandacha.

Esos sensores están prohibidos en varios países europeos, no sé cómo está el asunto en vuestros países, mi interés es utilizarlo para hacer unas pruebas, nunca en campo, y poder sacar unas fotos, sobre elementos que "fueron historia". ES decir algo sobre publicar información técnica.

De todas formas me han dicho que en los aviones aún se siguen utilizando para nivelar la inclinación de las alas en vuelo, debido a su eficacia y a la falta fiable de otros dispositivos, aún no se han sido reemplazados, puedes preguntar.

Tmbién me han asegurado que esos dispositivos de mercurio se utilizan en los relojes de péndulo, ¿sabéis algo sobre ello?

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

Si es cierto, el tema es que el mercurio al ser un metal pesado, tiene las caracteristicas idealde de un liquido y el de una  masa pesada con lo cual responde con raípidez y no tiene las fluctuasiones de otros dispositivos....

El tema es que al prohibirse en los paises donde tenia más consumo(fabricnates de equipos donde se utilzaban) es algo que salio del mercado, Te queda recurrir donde hacen mantenimiento de torres elevadoras y elevadores personales, ya que eos equipos tenian esos dispostitovs, a ellos les puede quedar algo


----------



## malesi (May 16, 2011)

Mira si te sirve de algo

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/...method=retrieveTfg&Ne=4294958129&N=4294954585

Saludos


----------



## Adriano (May 17, 2011)

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Exacto pandacha, el mercurio reúne 3 características que aún la técnica no ha podido diseñar producto idéntico: conductor de la electricidad, líquido, peso.

Por eso aún se utiliza en campos realmente imprescindibles como los aviones y otros, aunque se prohíba su venta al público en general.

Me han hablado de un interruptor de mercurio utilizado exclusivamente en aeronáutica que su precio supera los 600 Euros/unidad, o sea que sigue siendo imprescindible para asuntos de importancia.

Por otro lado los sustitutos que se han creado para el de mercurio de venta al público cuestan (en España) de 4-7 Euros frente a 1 Euro que costaba el de mercurio, Y a decir de mucha gente especializada en este campo, técnicos, ingenieros, profesores y otros... ¡¡ como el de mercurio ni hablar!! refiriéndose a la comparativa entre los nuevos y los antiguos.

Por cierto, pandacha, en los elevadores que mencionas, ¿en qué lugar de los mismos se hallan situados estos interruptores de mercurio?

Saludos.


----------



## Vin (May 17, 2011)

Buenas,

En ebay españa los tienes.

http://cgi.ebay.es/Mercury-Tilt-Swi...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item5ade00030e

Que yo sepa no son ilegales.

Saludos


----------



## Adriano (May 21, 2011)

sorry, Vin, no había visto tu post.

Según me han dicho en numerosos puntos de venta aquí en España, han sido retirados del mercado para venta al público, por contaminates, cuando hace 7 años eran muy fáciles de encontrar... ¿¿es 
posible que estén prohibidos para el público en general pero no para los talleres profesionales??

Saludos...


----------



## Vin (May 21, 2011)

Es posible, igual desconozco la ley al respecto. Yo si los necesitase cogería esos de eBay.

Saludos


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (May 21, 2011)

6 años fuera de España y me quedo alucinado de que esten prohibidos . . .
Yo los utilizaba para alarmas de moto y eran parecidos a los de la foto de Ebay son muy simples una ampolla de vidrio sin aire con dos electrodos y una pequeña gota de mercurio que hace contacto si inclinas la ampolla.
Los compraba en Barcelona. Tambien utilizaba los de "choque" o vibración que se utilizaban para alarmas en cristales. Es un pequeño pendulo con un tornillo para ajustar su dureza. Cualdo se golpea un cristal para romperlo el pendulo o masa retrocede, aunque sea un decima de milimetro durante una milesima de segundo y abre el circuito. Yo los ajustaba para que al bajar una moto del caballete tambien abriesen el circuito y diesen una alarma.

Lo de ponerle unos electrodos a una inyencion de plastico con una gota de mercurio recuperada de algun termometro es una idea excelente.
La imaginacion al poder.


----------



## elbrujo (May 21, 2011)

No te pongas una gota de mercurio en el oido!


----------



## Adriano (May 26, 2011)

Me gustaría saber qué diferencias existen entre un sensor de inclinación normal y un sensor de aceleración lineal... ¿se utilizan ambos para el mismo trabajo?

Saludos... y gracias.


----------



## Adriano (Jun 4, 2011)

Me refiero a estos

sensor de inclinación: http://todoelectronica.com/sensor-inclinacion-p-2308.html

y este otro, sensor de aceleración lineal: http://www.allmycircuits.com/product_info.php?products_id=92   ¿A qué medida equivale "un impacto de 5G"?

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Jun 5, 2011)

Estos sensores son simples y baratos para aplicaciones normales, no militares, ni aeronáuticas.
La traducción es muy deficiente y la explicación muy pobre y confusa.
Lo que dices de los de mercurio que eran muy baratos es porque su fabricación es de cuando se pagaba en pesetas.
Un café costaba 80-100 pts.y ahora cuesta 1,25-1,5 euros o hasta 2-3 euros en según que sitios.
O sea el doble o el triple.
Un impacto de 5G es un golpe tremendo. Imaginate el golpe que te das si te caes de una escalera al suelo: eso es 1 G. 
Ahora multiplica por 5.
Dicho a lo bruto. Si con 1 G te puedes romper una pierna, con 5 G te puedes romper todos los huesos.

Uno de inclinación es una bola dentro de un material aislante y unos contactos cerca de la bola. Cuando inclinas el sensor la bola se desplaza y cierra los contactos.
El de aceleracion lineal es parecido al que te dije para alarma por rotura de cristales: un péndulo con un muelle y un tornillo para regular la dureza, o sea impacto mas o menos fuerte, para que el péndulo deje de hacer contacto con el circuito.
El que dices de esa muestra sera con un muelle y una bola o peso de cualquier forma. Cuando se produce el impacto esa bola o pieza tiene que vencer la fuerza del muelle para retroceder y hacer contacto. Segun sea el peso o masa de la bola y la fuerza del muelle tendremos que hacerun impacto (Deceleración lineal) mas o menos fuerte para que se cierre el circuito.
Los mas caros y mas fiables creo que son piezoeléctricos y también sirven para medir y no solo para llegar a un contacto limite.
Esa es la diferencia entre un muelle que al llegar a un peso determinado cierre un circuito y una bascula para medir Kg.


----------



## Adriano (Jun 5, 2011)

Gracias Chema.

Osea, que ambos ¿se pueden utilizar para las mismas funciones? Tanto el de onclinación como el de acelaración lineal?

¿Conoces algunas tiendas de venta de estos sensores, de calidad, para aeronáutica, por ejemplo?

Ahora necesito ayuda también para ese tipo de sensores, pero de vibración o choque, si necesita una vibración de 5G, ¿es demasiado? ¿Todos los sensores de vibración son abiertos? ¿o los hay cerrados también?

He tenido un problema... 

He realziado esta chapucilla, se trata de un timbre de los que se venden para colocaqr en las puertas, por detrás, activados con un imán, pues bien, he puesto un sensor de vibración en los bornes donde contacta con el imán (quitando el imán)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/8/dscn0816gf.jpg/

La intención es que cuando vibre ese tiembre, una sacudida, pues que empiece a pitar, por eso puse ese sensor de vibración, pero.... una vez hecho cuando activo ON, el timbre, este comienza a pitar sin mover nada el aparato ni el sensor,,, ¿qué he hecho mal? ¿me he cargado el sensor? ¿No vale para este tipo de mecanismos? o ¿es un sensor cerrado?

Muchas gracias.

¿Qué diferencias existen (salvando el tamaño) entre el anterior sensor de vibración y éste que se utiliza para colocar en los cristales? .. ¿es fiable? creo que se puede regular su sensibilidad..

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/dscn0844je.jpg/

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 5, 2011)

Siguen vendiendo termometros de vidrio allá en España? Acá en Argentina son baratos y traen una linda gota.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2011)

Y si no, le preguntás a Introtuning lo que se compró por unos pocos pesos en la chatarrera... 
Debe tener fotos, si las postea por acá lo vas a envidiar


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2011)

Adriano dijo:


> ¿A qué medida equivale "un impacto de 5G"?



Si estas hablando de la Fuerza entonces depende de la masa de tu equipo terminado.... 

F = m a = m x (5 x G) G=9.8m/s²


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 6, 2011)

Bueno aqui aparesco.soy de resiclar mucho.y en un lugar de acopio de metales y porquerias,me llaman cuando hay algo para mi.Pr ej 5 pcs completas por 10 pesos arg cada una.de las cuales 3 andaban a la perfeccion.transformadores y cosas asi.de todo un poco.

Una de las mejores cosas que encontre por 10 pesos; que compre solo por el gabinete; es esta caja de aluminio.que por deduccion grupal notamos que es un controlador de "algo" jajajaj
Pues tiene un motor 220v con una serie de levas y y palancas que al moverse inclinan ampoyas de mercurio.creo que tiene alrededor de 15.los interruptores del frente tambien manejan ampollas.no contactos comunes.es todo de inoxidable.una joya.El trabajo que hace es el de una compuerta con un temporisador.Manda señales cada ves que una ampoya hace contacto.
Lastima que estes tan lejos.

Pero si ves algo haci tirado sabe que tiene lo que buscas.

Y si alguien sabe lo que es que me lo diga.

Saludos suerte con tu busqueda.


----------



## Adriano (Jun 6, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Siguen vendiendo termometros de vidrio allá en España? Acá en Argentina son baratos y traen una linda gota.


 
Hola Neodymio.

El mercurio en España prohibido para uso comercial y doméstico, los termómetros que se autorizan, incluso en los hospitales, son los de alchol térmico con colorante y otros electrónicos por ultrasonidos, aplicados al oído.

Saludos.



Chico3001 dijo:


> Si estas hablando de la Fuerza entonces depende de la masa de tu equipo terminado....
> 
> F = m a = m x (5 x G) G=9.8m/s²


 
Hola chico3001.

No sé a qué refiere esa medida 5G, pero me parece un golpe muy fuerte para un sensor de vibración. Se refiere al golpe o vibración que ha de sufrir ese sensor (muy pequeño)  de vibración para activarse... ¿no sé lo que es G.... 

Please, ¿alguien conoce las respuestas a mis preguntas de algunos posts atrás?  Gracias.

Saludos...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2011)

El sensor de inclinación mide... inclinación.
El de aceleración mide... aceleración.

Según qué quieras sensar usarás uno u otro.

Pensá en los de inclinación como la bolita de mercurio haciendo o no contacto; y en los de aceleración como un reorte con una bolita en la punta. Al comprimirse el resorte dejará de hacer contacto la bolita y así se queda hasta que la aceleración disminuye.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2011)

Adriano dijo:


> No sé a qué refiere esa medida 5G, pero me parece un golpe muy fuerte para un sensor de vibración. Se refiere al golpe o vibración que ha de sufrir ese sensor (muy pequeño)  de vibración para activarse... ¿no sé lo que es G....



G es la medida de aceleracion de la gravedad terrestre.... cuando sueltas un objeto en caida libre (en el vacio) este viajara 9.81 metros durante el 1er segundo.. para el segundo segundo viajara el doble de esa velocidad y asi sucesivamente hasta que algo detenga su caida...

El sensor mide hasta 5G de aceleracion, osea comenzando con el circuito en reposo podra medir aceleraciones equivalentes a un empujon que lo lleve a una velocidad final de 49m en un segundo


----------



## Adriano (Jun 7, 2011)

Adriano dijo:


> Hola Neodymio.
> 
> El mercurio en España prohibido para uso comercial y doméstico, los termómetros que se autorizan, incluso en los hospitales, son los de alchol térmico con colorante y otros electrónicos por ultrasonidos, aplicados al oído.
> 
> ...


 
Gracias, 3001,

O sea que el sensor de aceleración no sirve para detectar inclinación?  Estoy interesado en conocer la diferencia, imagínate que un brazo metálico le coloco un sensor de inclinación para que cuando baje un determnado grado hacia abajo cierre el contacto, pues se trata de un interruptor a los efectos, eso mismo ¿podría hacerlo con el sensor de aceleración, ¿qué diferencias habría?  ¿No serían fiable? ¿pros y contras? dime... 

Gracias.. y saludos.



Cacho dijo:


> El sensor de inclinación mide... inclinación.
> El de aceleración mide... aceleración.
> 
> Según qué quieras sensar usarás uno u otro.
> ...


 Hola cacho, gracias.

¿5G? un buen hostiaz.  !  pero existen sensores de vibración de menor fuerza, es decir de 1G, 2G, etc...? ¿Existen sensores de vibración cerrados o son todos abiertos (en reposo, claro)?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Adriano (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola de nuevo,. como no encuentro sensores de vibración de estado abierto, se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente.

¿Dónde se podrían poner los bornes de un sensor de vibración abierto, para que cuando se produzca un a vibración el tiembre se active....?
http://yoreparo.com/nav/?url=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/8/dscn0816gf.jpg/

Ese tiembre, comprado así, se activa sólo cuando se desplaza un imán fuera de la zona donde está el reel switch.

Gracias.


----------



## Adriano (Jun 19, 2011)

En definitiva, ¿cómo haríais vosotros para que un timbre pequeño de puerta se activara con un sensor de vibración, de la manera más sencilla, cuando se golperara ligeramente esa puerta?

Saludos y gracias... estoy interesado en conocerlo..


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 20, 2011)

Hola Adriano

En el caso que mencionas en tu mensaje #29 sería conveniente utilizar un micrófono con su respectivo amplificador.

También, claro, se puede utilizar un sensor de vibración como el que te ayudé a seleccionar en el mensaje privado que me enviaste. Nota que no hubo necesidad de aquellos mensajes privados ya que por este medio(Aquí) se puede preguntar y responder más rápido.

Hay algunas cosas que aclarar:
Quieres que el pequeño timbre suene solo cuando estén golpeando(ligeramente) la puerta?
Quieres que el pequeño timbre suene aún después de que dejen de golpear(ligeramente) la puerta?

Tienes alguna idea de cómo sería el circuito ?... plásmala aquí
Procura que al plasmar(adjuntar) la idea que tienes del circuito sea en el formato de archivo que genera tu simulador y claro puedes también adjuntar una imagen del mismo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 20, 2011)

Adriano dijo:


> En definitiva, ¿cómo haríais vosotros para que un timbre pequeño de puerta se activara con un sensor de vibración, de la manera más sencilla, cuando se golperara ligeramente esa puerta?
> 
> Saludos y gracias... estoy interesado en conocerlo..



Es simple... desarma una pluma retractil y quitale el resorte, luego coloca ese resorte colgando en medio de 4 conductores en forma de cruz, y añadele un cable al resorte y uno a los 4 conductores, cuando alguien golpee el dispositivo el resorte vibrara y pegara contra los conductores cerrando el circuito como un switch... 

El dispositivo sale en la pelicula "La Roca"

http://youtu.be/h7HV-MJbLzI?t=4m22s


----------



## pandacba (Jun 20, 2011)

Tengo un amigo que tiene un modelo de moto que habia notado que la alarma tenia un sensor que al menor toque o movimiento se dispara, en ocasión de un fallo electrico tuve la unidad en mis manos y pensaba en algo siemejante a lo que decia chico3001
Para mi sorpres habia un rerorte puesto vertical a cierta altura estaba doblado a 90° en el extremo contenia un pequeño imán y frente a el una bobina.................


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Jun 20, 2011)

Puedes hacer este experimento:
En una placa aislante, puede ser un pedazo de madera colocada verticalmente en la misma puerta, sujetas un muelle o un alambre de acero por uno de los extremos (haciendole previamente un aro, como si fuese una arandela para el tornillo. En la punta del muelle o alambre haces lo mismo pero con un tornillo con tuerca a modo de peso. Dejas el muelle con el peso que te caiga hacia abajo y esperas a que quede en reposo, eso dependera de la dureza del muelle. 
Justo en ese punto colocas un cable con una regleta o sujeto como quieras, que haga contacto con el tornillo de la punta del muelle, o sea que quede rozandolo. Conectas otro cable con el tornillo que sujeta el muelle a la placa.
Se trata de que el tornillo haga contacto cerrando el circuito y que cuando le des un golpe a la puerta el muelle o alambre se mueva y DEJE DE HACER CONTACTO aunque sea por un milisegundo.
Deberas ir probando torciendo o estirando el muelle hasta que en reposo y sin vibracion haga contacto y al golpear abra el circuito y deje de hacer contacto.

Ya tienes el detector de vibracion ¡¡¡de suma precision!!!
Ahora solo te falta el circuito que active la alarma.
Debes tener en cuenta la filosofia de funcionamiento.
Un contacto industrialmente esta normalmente cerrado para que de esta manera si se corta el cable tambien de alarma. 
Reposo=cerrado
Al abrir=alarma
Asi que necesitas un rele que estara siempre activado, mediante un pulsador de puesta en marcha y en remanencia por su propio contacto y que al interrumpir su alimentacion con el contacto normalmente cerrado de nuestro super-detector-de-vibracion el rele quedara en reposo, activando la alarma.
Debes utilizar el contacto del rele para activar un avisadora custico, una lampara  o lo que quieras.

Si tengo tiempo te mando un circuito y algo mas, pero piensa que es el tipico circuito de un rele, con dos pulsadores de marcha-paro de cualquier circuito industrial o de cualquier maquina.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Jun 22, 2011)

No se si me explique suficientemente, así que he hecho un poco de bricolage casero.
Te adjunto unas fotos de mi sensor de vibración super-sensible.
La punta del tornillo que cuelga por un hilo cierra el circuito cuando esta en reposo, al dar un golpe abre el circuito momentáneamente, después vuelve a su posición entre los dos clavos que hacen de guías.

Mas simple imposible.
Pero eficaz.


----------



## Adriano (Jun 27, 2011)

Hola amigos.

Muchas gracias a todos.

¿El objetivo? que con una ligera sacudida o vibración haga sonar el tiembre que ongo en esta imagen, le he puesto un sendor de vibración, epro no sé el porqué cuando conecto el tiembre, éste empieza a sonar ligeramente sin moverlo incluso. Ese sensor va conectado a los bornes de un polo de la pila, solamente, mi intere´s es que al vibrar se cierre ese contacto y comience a pitar. simplemente...
http://img580.imageshack.us/i/timbrep.jpg/

http://img580.imageshack.us/i/timbrep.jpg/ 

Un Saludo a todos.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Jun 27, 2011)

Puedes buscar todos los sensores de vibración que quieras pero sigues sin entender el principio de funcionamiento.
Sensor de vibración: Abre o cierra un circuito momentáneamente.
Si es abierto lo cierra y lo vuelve a abrir.
Si escerrado lo abre y lo vuelve a cerrar.
Si la puerta o lo que sea esta siendo golpeada, abre y cierra el circuito hasta que desaparezca el motivo de la vibración.
Asi que TIENES QUE AÑADIR EL CIRCUITO QUE ACTIVE EL TIMBRE.

Ahora bien, la pregunta: Que quieres que haga tu invento ???

Que cuando detecte una vibración se ponga en alarma y se quede sonando indefinidamente.
Que cuando detecte una vibración suene durante un tiempo, cuanto tiempo, 1 segundo, un minuto.

Tienes claro que es lo que quieres ???


----------



## Adriano (Jun 28, 2011)

Hola Chema, gracias por tu respuesta.

¿el objetivo? que cuando se detecte una vibración se active el timbre, se ponga a sonar hasta que cese la vibración..

¿Es posible? ¿se necesita circuito añadido? ¿no es suficiente con el sensor de vibración? ¿No actúa como un "interruptor?

Dime..

Saludos.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Jun 30, 2011)

Y si la vibración solo dura 0,01 seg o sea como un golpe en la puerta ????


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 30, 2011)

Usa un microfono!!!!


----------



## Adriano (Jul 1, 2011)

Chema Costa Rica dijo:


> Y si la vibración solo dura 0,01 seg o sea como un golpe en la puerta ????


 
Hola Chema. si es un golpe súbito de apenas una fracción de tiempo, creo que ese mismo sensor de vibración tiene una característica, que dice, que el sensor se cerrará y se mantendrá así DEPENDIENDO de la "carga" recibida -golpes, vibraciones- es decir cuanto más fuerte sea el golpe o vibración ese sensor se mantendrá cerrado, 1, 2, 3.. segundos.

Gracias.



Chico3001 dijo:


> Usa un microfono!!!!


 
Hola chico,

¿Un micrófono? ¿de qué tipo? ¿A pilas? Dime...

Yo lo deseo para colocar en una caña de pescar y cuando esa caña se sacuda pues, que empiece a sonar el timbre..

Ya me diréis..

Gracias a los dos..


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2011)

Entonces estás sensando mal...

Lo que te interesa no es la vibración de la caña (va a vibrar todo el tiempo, haya o no peces en los anzuelos, por el viento y otros factores), sino las variaciones de tensión en la tanza (hilo de nylon).

Apuntá para ese lado, mejor.

Saludos


----------



## Adriano (Jul 2, 2011)

Hola cacho.

No hay problema, se trata para cañas muy fuertes empleadas para pesca de grandes ejemplares, y claro, habría que ponerlo de modo que ese timbre se active con una sacudida bastante fuerte, me explico, no lo "toques" de picada de peces de pequeño tamaño, la picada es muy franca.. nada de toquecitos... hablo de peces de hasta 80 kilos.

Saludos a todos y buen fin de semana-


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Jul 2, 2011)

Así que peces de 80 Kg, ja, ja, ja . . . haber empezado por aquí, creía que querías saber si alguna vecina venía a golpear tu puerta para reclamarte alguna noche pasada, ja, ja, ja. . .

Lo que necesitas es un sensor de vibración o choque pero que sea ajustable. No vas a encontrar ninguno que cumpla con lo que dices. Ni siquiera los de rotura de cristal porque son para golpes fuertes.
Tendrás que fabricarte uno. No es difícil, pero sigo insistiendo en que necesitas un circuito auxiliar para activar el timbre.
La filosofía de funcionamiento debe ser la misma que la de una alarma convencional de una casa.
1 - Si se activa la alarma se queda en memoria (o enclavamiento) hasta que alguien pulsa un botón de Reset o Paro.
2 - Si se activa la alarma, el avisador acústico sonará durante X tiempo, por ejemplo 1, 2 o 3 minutos y luego volverá al estado de reposo, como si nada hubiese ocurrido.
3 - Como una alarma industrial, si se activa la alarma, se activa el avisador acústico y si nadie lo para se para solo al cabo de X tiempo. Pero con la variante de que queda una señalización luminosa de que SE PRODUJO UNA ALARMA. Ademas si mientras se vuelve a producir otra vuelve a sonar el avisador.

Si tengo tiempo te mando un circuito muy barato y una idea de como construir un sensor.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Jul 2, 2011)

El sensor de vibracion es NA
El led verde es para ayudar a ajustar el sensor mecánicamente
El led rojo es el de alarma conjuntamente con el zumbador o avisador acústico, puedes desconectar el zumbador para hacer pruebas
El zumbador es de tipo piezo-eléctrico o debajo consumo, para que se pueda excitar directamente con un pequeño transistor, es del tipo usado en los PC (bip - bip)
Puede ser cualquier pequeño transistor, no es critico, BC546, BC108, BC187, etc.
El pulsador de stop es para parar la alarma cuando ya esta activada.
El circuito integrado mejor un 4093 que un 4011 aunque también funcionará
Todo no creo que llegue a los 10 $ UD
Funciona desde los 5 V hasta los 15 V CC y no necesita estabilización o sea puede funcionar con una pila de 9 V. CC
El sensor puede ser un simple péndulo, que cuando se mueva la caña haga contacto, o sea cualquier cosa metálica que cierre un circuito a pilas o con la batería de la barca a 12 V CC.
Si el sensor es NC eliminar el primer circuito, la primera puerta NAND del 4093 que solo actúa como inversor y listo, se activara cuando deje de hacer contacto aunque sea por milésimas de segundo.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2011)

Adriano, al picar el pez aparece tensión en la tanza. Esa es la consecuencia, es claro.
Esa consecuencia genera un movimiento en la caña. Esa es la consecuencia de la consecuencia.

Lo único que será igual en todos los casos es la tensión en la tanza, no el movimiento de la caña, y si podés medir directamente la primera manifestación del pique (tensión), ¿por/para qué medir una segunda en su lugar?.

Además, esto podés sensarlo fijando tu invento en cualquier parte de la caña, en el otro caso deberías hacerlo con un inclinómetro fijado relativamente cerca de la punta y que reaccione con un cambio relativamente rápido de posición (si se mueve el bote no se tiene que activar). Asumo que desde la costa y cómodamente instalado en un muelle no vas a poder pescar bichos de 80kg.

Se te va a hacer bastante complicado... La tensión es tu mejor opción, sobre todo porque se resuelve con un resorte y poco más . Si te interesa, ponete a mirar por ese lado.

Saludos


----------



## Adriano (Jul 4, 2011)

Gracias, Chema.
Gracias, Cacho.

Chema, no va a venir una vecina a mi puerta.. voy yo a la suya...je.,je.je..

Mi idea es mejorar el detector de picada que ideó un amigo italiano con un simple sensor de inclinación de mercurio, aquí lo podréis ver: Ah! ese timbre ya tiene su propio interruptor ON/OFF, está a la izquierda de la foto que os subí hace 3 ó 4 post antes.





 
Chema, ¿que no hay peces de 80 kilos desde costa?? no, desde costa pero sí en un pantano como los que hay en mi tierra y en otros lugares de Europa, ¿conocéis un pez llamado siluro, es un pez gato europeo _(Siluro glanis)_. No confundir con el pez gato que habita ciertos países del Sur de América.

Aquí os envío esta foto con un siluro y con unos amigos.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/siluro3.jpg/


----------



## Cacho (Jul 5, 2011)

Conozco los Siluros (no he pescado nunca de esos, pero los he visto).

Bueno... Vamos por partes. No puedo sacarme de la cabeza que si se hace necesario un aparatito que suene cuando uno de estos monstruos pica el anzuelo, algo está rematadamente mal en las técnicas de pesca modernas.

Siguiendo, un resorte con un peso en la punta se me hace la mejor opción entonces. Que en cierta posición de la caña quede sin hacer contacto y cuando se incline (maaaaaaaaaaamita que se va a inclinar con un bicho de esos), cierre el circuito. Un SCR que se dispare con él y se va a quedar haciendo ruido.
Podrías usar el ringtone de _Tiburón_ o uno que dijera "Monstruo-Monstruo-Monstruo...".

Como sea, un sensor de tensión en la tanza me sigue gustando más que el de inclinación.

Saludos


----------

